# proper way to remove drywall



## daniel2229 (Apr 18, 2008)

I am thinking about removing the soffits to above our kitchen cabinets. What is the preferred way to make the cuts on the drywall at the ceiling and at the wall? 

One angle of the wall is hidden by the back of the cupboards at the preset. The new cupboards will cover that section when replaced by taller units.

My gut instinct says take a sharp exacto blade and score the drywall at the corner where the ceiling meets the soffit. However, I am having repairs done by a drywaller when all is taken down. Should I contact my drywaller first and have them come out to look at it? I really want to get some of the work done sooenr as later. This kitchen redo is taking it toll on my knees!


----------



## Square Eye (Apr 18, 2008)

You'll be surprised how easily that corner joint will break out without cutting at all. Cutting will surely frustrate you more than it's worth. Break as much out of the way as you have to to see the framing then start wrecking the framing. The drywall will usually let go at the joint as soon as it gets good and stressed


----------



## handyguys (Apr 21, 2008)

Yes it may break cleanly but it may also peel the joint tape back. Its a 30 second job to take a utility knife to that inside corner and cut the paper tape beneath. Don't worry about having your drywallers come look at it. Even if you do mess the edge up slightly they will be able to make it look right regardless. If they cant they aren't real drywall guys.


----------

